# Flippin' pigeons...



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

When I worked on the estate, we never had to deal with wood pigeons, as they weren't a problem. However, since I retired, the damn things are driving me nuts. They come to drink from my waterfall and crap in it, fouling the water...they sit on the pergola and shite all over the BBQ, and they strut all over the deck pooping all over that, too. It doesn't help that my garden backs onto a wood, and generally, I love all the other birds that visit, but the pigeons are driving me nuts. So does anyone have any tips to keep them at bay...and don't suggest an air rifle as I have neighbours who might not like me popping several off of a morning, plus I daren't fire indescriminately into the wood for fear of hitting someone walking their dog. So far, I have seen fake owls and birds of prey, cat silhouettes with staring eyes and ultrasound emitters. They all seem to have 50/50 reviews as to their effectiveness keeping pigeons at bay. Has anyone else plagued with pigeons found an effective solution? All tips gratefully recieved. Thanks.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Sorry, no solution to offer. I was hopeful when the tree they habitually nested in had to be taken down, but no luck there. Their nests are pretty poorly made, so often lose eggs, but they carry on.

We also have jackdaws.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

get a gun rog? get shut of the nests when they lay the eggs?

[IMG alt="Image result for victor meldrew i don't believe it gif" data-ratio="75.00"]https://media1.tenor.com/images/35fe1f54fc9c12d2fd70c4a7e8c29006/tenor.gif?itemid=12333293[/IMG]

Have you tried blasting them with a jet washer, water canon?

[IMG alt="Related image" data-ratio="72.19"]https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1A9WsIFXXXXaOXVXXq6xXFXXX8/Big-Water-Gun-Pistol-Inflatable-High-Pressure-Gun-Shooting-Squirt-Water-Bullet-Plastic-Outdoor-Fun-Sports.jpg_640x640.jpg[/IMG]

get a loaf out chuck bits on the floor and when they plod about in front of you pecking at it, pick them off with a little pellet gun? Your neighbours aint going to see that.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> get a gun rog? get shut of the nests when they lay the eggs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You can't shoot them anymore. We are plagued by them at work and every now and then one of the lads would cull them but now you have to apply for a licence which off the top of my head I'm sure he said only lasted 30 days


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> You can't shoot them anymore. We are plagued by them at work and every now and then one of the lads would cull them but now you have to apply for a licence which off the top of my head I'm sure he said only lasted 30 days


 typical do good world we live in eh.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

somat to do with this fella I believe , eco warrior

deano

The BBC Springwatch presenter has been subjected to a campaign of intimidation since the Wild Justice group he co-founded successfully challenged a licensing system that allowed the shooting of 16 bird species, including crows, jays and woodpigeons.

[IMG alt="Chris Packham." data-ratio="60.00"]https://i.guim.co.uk/img/media/68052126fbe2b593e733e58f1b7c28a7d21947c8/0_0_4284_2570/master/4284.jpg?width=620&quality=85&auto=format&fit=max&s=945af07e1af0d2c87b86133eaad3834a[/IMG]

https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/apr/30/chris-packham-reveals-death-threats-made-in-bird-shooting-row


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> ..... I have neighbours who might not like me popping several off of a morning, plus I daren't fire indescriminately into the wood for fear of hitting someone walking their dog.


 Fnarr fnarr yik yik yik. :naughty:


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

deano1956 said:


> [IMG alt="Chris Packham." data-ratio="60.00"]https://i.guim.co.uk/img/media/68052126fbe2b593e733e58f1b7c28a7d21947c8/0_0_4284_2570/master/4284.jpg?width=620&quality=85&auto=format&fit=max&s=945af07e1af0d2c87b86133eaad3834a[/IMG]


 Bellend!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

sabailand said:


> Fnarr fnarr yik yik yik. :naughty:


 Ahhh...another Viz fanatic and Finbarr Saunders ( and his double entendres) follower... :thumbsup:


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Ahhh...another Viz fanatic and Finbarr Saunders ( and his double entendres) follower... :thumbsup:


 Spot on rog! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

just get a bloody gun roger.

Its your estate.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

If you think pigeons are bad, try living near the coast. I've just finished cleaning my patio and conservatory and I can confirm that seagull poop is stronger than concrete and stinks of dead fish! Yuk!


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Visited Newcastle last year and they have loads of kittiwake gulls. Created some jobs with teams going around with high pressure hoses to clean up.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Sparrows are my problem! Seems to come with having a lawn here. They watch me water it and then feast on the goodies that produces and thank me by sitting on and above my truck and pooping on it!


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

We had less of a problem with pigeons when we had cats. And they poop next door.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Yes, cats. I had three, never did a bird annoy me or my vegetable patch.



Nigelp said:


> typical do good world we live in eh.


 Do you know where the saying "rule of thumb" means ?


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

@Roger the Dodger

Check the clip on Youtube, titled *Pigeon prank call*.

PMSL when I first saw it a few years back, anyone else who is put off by a little bad language please watch with the sound down! :thumbs_up:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Foxdog said:


> @Roger the Dodger
> 
> Check the clip on Youtube, titled *Pigeon prank call*.
> 
> PMSL when I first saw it a few years back, anyone else who is put off by a little bad language please watch with the sound down! :thumbs_up:


 I have seen that before, Foxy and it's hilarious...don't know why I never thought of posting it myself.


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

Nothing wrong with pigeons. I had a pet pigeon about 40 years ago. Fell out of a nest and I reared it. Went everywhere with me. Up the pub, out on dates, football matches, holiday to Clacton.....I would have asked it to be best man at my wedding but the ******* met another bird and left home. :laughing2dw:


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Hire a Falconer. I used to see these quite often around Lincoln's Inn knocking out the Pigeons and Gulls.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> Yes, cats. I had three, never did a bird annoy me or my vegetable patch.
> 
> Do you know where the saying "rule of thumb" means ?


 shoot the [email protected]?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> shoot the [email protected]?


 No.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> No.


 oh i thought it meant like thumb on trigger rule of thumb bang and dead?

in a big burst of feathers


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> No.


 Exactly. I don't want to harm them, just deter them.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Exactly. I don't want to harm them, just deter them.


 will a scarecrow not work then?

[IMG alt="Image result for scarecrow" data-ratio="66.77"]https://media.mnn.com/assets/images/2016/10/straw-scarecrow.jpg.653x0_q80_crop-smart.jpg[/IMG]

i'll send you my blue shirt.

i'd still sign @mcb2007 up

[IMG alt="Image result for magnum 45 gun dirty harry" data-ratio="58.93"]https://www.pewpewtactical.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/Dirty-Harry-and-His-.44-Magnum.jpg[/IMG]

you could wait for them and say 'go on punk make my day' and boom a blast of feathers.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

come on its got to be a bit of fun, none of this humane rubbish.






to much do gooder stuff in the modern world.

blow the [email protected] sky high


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nigelp said:


> will a scarecrow not work then?
> 
> [IMG alt="Image result for scarecrow" data-ratio="66.77"]https://media.mnn.com/assets/images/2016/10/straw-scarecrow.jpg.653x0_q80_crop-smart.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> ...


 Sometimes, I worry about you, Nige. No wonder you were struck off as a barrister... :laughing2dw: (


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Sometimes, I worry about you, Nige. No wonder you were struck off as a barrister... :laughing2dw: (


 i will tell you what i used to do to spiders and flies and worms as a child, dad thought it was fine, in fact he used to supply the worms when gardening, mum was horrified. especially when she found me with a piece of wood, some nails and dads gas lighter. I was told by the doctor she took me to see that doing those sort of things as a child, were how serial killers grew up to be. Mum put me on boiled eggs and toast and i grew out of it she said.

Just shoot 'em rog.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nigelp said:


> Just shoot 'em rog.


 Can't...it's illegal...surely you know that?


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Nigelp said:


> will a scarecrow not work then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'd trap the humanely ,take them away from prying eyes and shoot them . If they are woodies take the breast meat only ,there you go win -win .


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Can't...it's illegal...surely you know that?


 sod the Law who bothers about that? Do what rob says and dont get caught.

[IMG alt="Image result for pigeon funny" data-ratio="82.49"]https://i.etsystatic.com/9539065/r/il/03b93b/1238862218/il_794xN.1238862218_hlj5.jpg[/IMG]


----------

